# Personality section



## tacpup82 (Dec 7, 2007)

So, Im taking an exam for a police department and there is a personality profile at the end. The kind that asks "would you rather work with your hands, or lead a group", etc, etc.

I was just curious as to what the actual personality profile of a police offer is. How do police officers get categorized as far as likes and dislikes, and what are common traits of an officer?

Im sure this has been answered in the past, so if anyone could answer the question, or point me to the correct link, that would be fabulous. 

Thanks everyone in advance!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

There are no best answers for this type of testing. There is no studying involved. Just answer the questions that they asked based on what you feel the best answer is. They are designed to know when you are trying to guess your way thru them.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A personality profile is a psychological exam, asking for help on that is liking asking for help on picking your favorite color. Answer the questions honestly is all the advice I can give.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Being a police officer is obviously a leadership position but the best advice I could give is that you avoid using the words "fabulous" or "super!" during the process, not that there's anything wrong with that:smoke:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think I failed my personality test, yup I have no personality.


----------



## tacpup82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has given me some insight. 
Im genuinely interested in what a personality profile of a police officer is... I find it interesting on how agencies are looking at this as part of the process, and counting it towards points on the written test. Ive taken a few tests that have done this, and faired well on them, but was just interested in the logic. 
Oh, come'on, now... using fabulous and super is great... wont that get me minority points? LOL! :tounge_smile:

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah come on Jett your personality plus...lol. And, I must say your fair...you hate everyone equally.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Generally, a Police officer has a type A personality. There are no wrong answers to that test. It is designed to guage your personality as is stated. Questions should be answered based on what you feel is the right answer. If you try to play games, you will only appear bi-polar.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Generally, a Police officer has a type A personality. There are no wrong answers to that test. It is designed to guage your personality as is stated. Questions should be answered based on what you feel is the right answere. If you try to play games, you will oply appear bi-polar.


And to continue 263's comment...
If you get the bi-polar label you get assigned to be a postal worker.

If you need to ask about a personality exam you obviously aren't ready, go mow some lawns.

On another note, you should take the fire exam. They don't require the personality portion. You just have to give your best recipes.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> And to continue 263's comment...
> If you get the bi-polar label you get assigned to be a postal worker.
> 
> *Must qualify expert with AK-47 rifle.*


 lol Eagle


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

When I was an HR manager, the company I worked for had a personality test as part of the application process. I understand it for certain occupations (like police), but thought it was kind of stupid for our purposes. We were hiring temp, seasonal & minimum wage employees who didn't get benefits. Yet, somehow there were people who would get disqualified because of the test. The only thing I can think is that they tried to guess the right answers and came off as sociopathic. In all honesty, I would have prefered having them take a math and English test before they got to me. I can deal with crazy, it's dumb that I can't handle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I imagine its something like dating... If you have to pretend to be something you're not, and you're constantly giving the answer you think they want to hear, instead of the honest truth, then its probably not meant to be. Didn't your momma ever tell you to just be yourself? 




Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

If they ask you if you hear voices say yes and tell them you always do what the voices in my head tell me to do.:wavespin:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Roses are red Violetes are blue, I'm schizophrenic and so am I.


----------

